

Bill Gates lives in all our SharePoint installations - RexM
http://sharepintblog.com/2011/12/21/bill-gates-lives-in-all-our-sharepoint-installations/

======
tiernano
that pic is also the default pic in Outlook 2010 if you have no pic set in
Exchange.

~~~
manojlds
[http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/09/bill-gates-
sta...](http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/09/bill-gates-staring-back-
at-you-from-outlook-2010.ars)

------
thebigshane
There's no way this will get picked up in HN, but that is awesome.

